# Skate 2



## Ranbay (Jan 7, 2009)

The demo will be on live tomorrow, and the game is out on the 23rd

Think demo is on PS3 from the 15th 

Canny wait !!!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 7, 2009)

what's different this time around?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 7, 2009)

more tricks and stuff, and you can walk about, move stuff about and skate it how you want.

Going to be awesome


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2009)

Will definitely give it a look, the first one was good.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2009)

Demo to short, but the game is awesome


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 20, 2009)

wow wow wow wow!!1

1000 times better and some... some great downhill stuff where you go mega ultra fast !!!

loving it so far!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 20, 2009)

Look quality, apparently you can do finger flip tricks, and caspers, and darkslides, and even pogo. Sweet!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 20, 2009)

erm, nope not from what i have seen, can defo finger flip... but no darkslides and pogo, maybe you are talking about THPS?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, a friend told me you could, and that there was a lot more Mullen-esque flatland tricks. Maybe he was talking shite, it wouldn't be the first time. Fuck THPS, it's been all downhill since 4. Isn't the new one coming with a board periph? That'll suck.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 20, 2009)

think your mate is talking shite, you can finger flip tho.... defo no pogo and darkslides... hippe flips and jumps are cool tho, and the moving stuff around


----------

